# whats wrong with my guppy?



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

hi,im new to the fish world and i need help.today i noticed that my female platy was just laying on the bottom of my tank,not moving.i keep cheking to see if she is okay with my net to make sure shen is alive.she moves but then goes back to the bottom.im pretty sure that she isnt pregnant and i want to make sure shenis okay.i noticed she had little black spots on one side of her face but i think its normal in platies.could you please reply?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Laying on the bottom is either an unhappy fish, a cold fish (measure the temp), a sleeping fish (is it dark?) or a hiding fish (is there, for instance, a pike cichlid in the tank?)

Some platys have black pigment spots, but there are black spot diseases. watch to see if they change (get bigger, stick out more, etc.).

New fish, new tank, right? Change some water (#1 cause of unhappy fish is nasty water) and add hiding places (let a plastic plant float). Call where you got here and ask if other fish in that tank are sick.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

i think it might bye unhappy because i only have 1 other platy and its a boy and there is no pike chichilid in the tank just 4 guppies,2 platys,2 guppy fry,and an algae eater


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

lying around when no other fish are doing the same is sign of misery. Maybe illness or injury.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

i also have a question.when my male platy gets close to a female guppy,he backs away from it like theres a forcefield keeping them apart.any suggestions?


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

right now shes in the corner of my tank and the male is like guarding her


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

does he pester her every she gets off the bottom?


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

she is okay


----------

